

Ask HN: Is there an opportunity now for an Instagram replacement? - jamesjguthrie

If we can move quick enough, is there an opportunity for some of us to build an Instagram replacement?<p>Or do we expect the users that are leaving Instagram to switch to Flickr?<p>If there is an opportunity, who fancies building it with me?
======
krelian
The amount of users Instagram will lose from this ordeal is insignificant.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
It's worldwide news today. It's TV news-worthy. You might be wrong.

~~~
27182818284
The parent is going to be correct. Think about all of the privacy-related
Facebook stories and they're fine with their one billion users. It could
probably be argued Facebook committed more atrocious violations already.

------
anigbrowl
There was always an opportunity for an Instagram replacement. All you have/had
to to do was make it painless to move

------
jamesjguthrie
If you fancy collaborating with me on a new photo sharing service then email
me at James (at) heyjimmy.net

------
Buzaga
Instagram doesn't even have a business model... why replace it? I don't
imagine 1 billion sells for a pic app with no revenues happening again so
soon...

